# smb_maperror: Unmapped error 1:71



## TzunTzai (Aug 30, 2015)

Greetings,

I have a backup script that runs every 3 hours on my FreeBSD 10.2 server. This script mounts a Windows share then runs a backup via rsync and unmounts upon completion.


```
#!/bin/sh
mount_smbfs -I 192.168.1.10 //user@compter/share /mnt &&
/usr/local/bin/rsync -az --progress --delete --exclude '~*' --exclude '.*' /mnt/documents/  /ZFSbackup/documents &&
umount /mnt &&
```

However, over time I've found that /mnt does not unmount and dmesg shows me the following error.

```
smb_maperror: Unmapped error 1:71
smb_maperror: Unmapped error 1:71
smb_maperror: Unmapped error 1:71
smb_maperror: Unmapped error 1:71
smb_maperror: Unmapped error 1:71
smb_maperror: Unmapped error 1:71
```

I've tried to do some research, but can not find a solutions. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------

